# Crumbs



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Check your Crumbs season passes. I tried to add it and it gives me an error. I can find it if I browse by channel but not time or title.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

WTH? I had crumbs on To Do List, but it did not record! I went into my history and it said that it wasn't recorded because it was no longer in the program guide. What the heck does that mean?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Same thing happened to me, I set it earlier yesterday and it didn't grab it. I was looking forward to it too.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Pretty "Crumby" if you ask me!


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

If anyone spots a re-broadcast let us know... we didn't record it because two other shows were on at the same time that we record.


----------

